# PPG candy



## RoLLiN SS (Feb 24, 2005)

Im positive someone hear has used PPG candy before i was wondering how the quality of the paint is and how much better is it then House of Kolor, and has anyone used the Candy Brandywine color, any pro's and con's would be helpful thanks. :biggrin:


----------



## RoLLiN SS (Feb 24, 2005)

ttt


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

i have a friend that sprays that stuf and he says that its the shit just as nice as house of color if not better and will last longer you wont be disappointed


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

your going to find people that love it, and your going to find people that hate it. personally i have never used it, but i have heard to many bad things about it, that i probably wont be using it anytime soon.


----------



## OrangeCounty58 (Apr 23, 2002)

all relative. like hot said, people love and hate different things. painters i know arent fans of it, except for one, but mainly because of cost


----------



## RoLLiN SS (Feb 24, 2005)

Thanks for the input guys i appreciate it...is thier any other paint manufactures that sell good kandy besides HOK...i dont mind paying the price but if i can save money and still get good quality i dont mind...oo i heard a rumor not sure if its true but is the PPG candy fake??


----------



## lowdeville (Jul 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RoLLiN SS_@Mar 1 2006, 12:50 PM~4953353
> *Thanks for the input guys i appreciate it...is thier any other paint manufactures that sell good kandy besides HOK...i dont mind paying the price but if i can save money and still get good quality i dont mind...oo i heard a rumor not sure if its true but is the PPG candy fake??
> *


I use it quite a bit,and it is NOT fake,both my caddies are\were PPG candy it stands up well,and you can mix any color HOK has to offer.Up here PPG is cheaper than HOK by half,so i'll never change brands,as I am very happy with the results.
I painted a Triumph chopper last summer with PPG candy black with a touch of red pearl,and i'll tell you,I can't wait to get a car i can spray black (I don't think HOK even offers black candy?).


----------



## SWITCHCRAFT (Jan 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by OrangeCounty58_@Mar 1 2006, 06:56 PM~4952892
> *all relative. like hot said, people love and hate different things. painters i know arent fans of it, except for one, but mainly because of cost
> *



ha ha except for one..............who would this be??? Sal


----------



## ChepsTCP (Dec 17, 2005)

I've sold both and it is totally a matter of preference. Down here in San Diego i can tell you that PPG is the preffered candy. House Of Kolor is very popular back East. I've dealt with lots of custom painters down here and all will back PPG 100%. 

The radiannce system is the PPG candy system. One good way to get an opinion is by reading the articles in the lowrider magazines. You'll be surprised how many times PPG and Dupont come up versus HOK. Keep an eye for that.. UI always scan the articles for the paint part of it.


----------



## lowrider 4 life (Nov 11, 2005)

used it on my car truned out awsome good stuff


----------



## RoLLiN SS (Feb 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lowrider 4 life_@Mar 1 2006, 07:47 PM~4955549
> *used it on my car truned out awsome good stuff
> *



ay u got a pik of da candy u did on ur car?


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

i used the ppg pre mixed candy,and never again.


----------



## RoLLiN SS (Feb 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by japSW20_@Mar 2 2006, 04:20 PM~4961174
> *i used the ppg pre mixed candy,and never again.
> *


----------



## OrangeCounty58 (Apr 23, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ChepsTCP_@Mar 1 2006, 12:13 PM~4953564
> *I've sold both and it is totally a matter of preference.  Down here in San Diego i can tell you that PPG is the preffered candy.  House Of Kolor is very popular back East.  I've dealt with lots of custom painters down here and all will back PPG  100%.
> 
> The radiannce system is the PPG candy system.  One good way to get an opinion is by reading the articles in the lowrider magazines.  You'll be surprised how many times PPG and Dupont come up versus HOK.  Keep an eye for that..  UI always scan the articles for the paint part of it.
> *


ive noticed that as well. switchcraft you are quite perceptive. have another friend who uses Shermin Williams, and noticed Dupont has their line too. people use everything and anything with different opinions. just because someone doesnt make a certain color, does it make it an inferior product? you could go a lifetime mixing and mixing HOK and never use the same color twice, same goes with other systems. all up to the painter in the end.


----------



## lowdeville (Jul 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by japSW20_@Mar 2 2006, 02:20 PM~4961174
> *i used the ppg pre mixed candy,and never again.
> *


IT's not supposed to be mixed with florida dirt!! :biggrin: 
Why the hell would you get it pre-mixed??You buy your toners,dbc500,dx57,and mix your own,I thought you were a big time painter???You should know this,basic shit here man!


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lowdeville_@Mar 2 2006, 10:16 PM~4964715
> *IT's not supposed to be mixed with florida dirt!! :biggrin:
> Why the hell would you get it pre-mixed??You buy your toners,dbc500,dx57,and mix your own,I thought you were a big time painter???You should know this,basic shit here man!
> *


go back across the border bitch,im not a big timer painter i dont paint for a living either jack ass.and here it comes premixed with the clear byt he gallon


----------



## SWITCHCRAFT (Jan 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by OrangeCounty58_@Mar 2 2006, 10:23 PM~4961534
> *ive noticed that as well. switchcraft you are quite perceptive. have another friend who uses Shermin Williams, and noticed Dupont has their line too. people use everything and  anything with different opinions. just because someone doesnt make a certain color, does it make it an inferior product? you could go a lifetime mixing and mixing HOK and never use the same color twice, same goes with other systems. all up to the painter in the end.
> *




i talked to sal a couple of times on the phone and he really knows his shit.....i love his work......i swear i could listen to him talk about paint all day


----------



## lowdeville (Jul 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by japSW20_@Mar 3 2006, 10:59 AM~4967465
> *go back across the border bitch,im not a big timer painter i dont paint for a living either jack ass.and here it comes premixed with the clear byt he gallon
> *


Choke on a fat one,on other threads you seem to know it all,now you aren't even a painter......you bullshitter?


----------



## ChepsTCP (Dec 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SWITCHCRAFT_@Mar 3 2006, 10:02 AM~4967489
> *i talked to sal a couple of times on the phone and he really knows his shit.....i love his work......i swear i could listen to him talk about paint all day
> *


yep....exactly who I was talking about. PPG radiannce all the way through. same with Chico at Candy's AB.

I have never seen a premixed PPG candy...is there any pics?


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lowdeville_@Mar 3 2006, 01:31 PM~4969281
> *Choke on a fat one,on other threads you seem to know it all,now you aren't even a painter......you bullshitter?
> *


yes because id o fucking know you asshole,i know a little bit of everything


----------



## OrangeCounty58 (Apr 23, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ChepsTCP_@Mar 3 2006, 02:46 PM~4969973
> *yep....exactly who I was talking about.  PPG radiannce all the way through.  same with  Chico at Candy's AB.
> 
> I have never seen a premixed PPG candy...is there any pics?
> *


the reason that is also a trend is due to what i said, cost. people don't like to pay down south, most of the time. most people are not willing to spend 750, 1000 or more on material. not a fan of the squeeze bottles myself, but seen things that look nice.


----------



## lowdeville (Jul 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by japSW20_@Mar 3 2006, 06:01 PM~4971065
> *yes because id o fucking know you asshole,i know a little bit of everything
> *


I seen the fabrication pics on the regal,a blind lumberjack could do better with a dull axe,and your welds :uh: .
And we all heard the stories how you like to paint in the dirt floored,open wall tent in the ozarks! :biggrin:


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OrangeCounty58_@Mar 3 2006, 08:47 PM~4972441
> *the reason that is also a trend is due to what i said, cost. people don't like to pay down south, most of the time. most people are not willing to spend 750, 1000 or more on material. not a fan of the squeeze bottles myself, but seen things that look nice.
> *


thats the shit i used,the squeeze bottle ones,never again it was GARBAGE


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lowdeville_@Mar 3 2006, 10:09 PM~4973016
> *I seen the fabrication pics on the regal,a blind lumberjack could do better with a dull axe,and your welds :uh: .
> And we all heard the stories how you like to paint in the dirt floored,open wall tent in the ozarks! :biggrin:
> *


post your work canadian boy,i dont see you building anything :uh:


----------



## lowdeville (Jul 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by japSW20_@Mar 4 2006, 06:43 PM~4976710
> *post your work canadian boy,i dont see you building anything :uh:
> *


I can't post pics right now,you'll see them soon enough(plus I got nothing to prove to you butcher boi),61 Caddy coupe deville,fuck i won 2 first place trophies last year with an 84 deville 4 dr,(and i don't even give a fuck about trophies,I build what i like).


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lowdeville_@Mar 4 2006, 06:56 PM~4977195
> *I can't post pics right now,you'll see them soon enough(plus I got nothing to prove to you butcher boi),61 Caddy coupe deville,fuck i won 2 first place trophies last year with an 84 deville 4 dr,(and i don't even give a fuck about trophies,I build what i like).
> *


wow anyone places at shows,shit a POS astro van down my street won first at LRM get off my dick


----------



## JasonJ (Aug 20, 2002)

PPG #1! :biggrin:


----------



## simply (Jun 25, 2002)

Heres a buddies truck that was sprayed with the ppg candy


----------



## lowdeville (Jul 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by japSW20_@Mar 5 2006, 06:15 PM~4981948
> *wow anyone places at shows,shit a POS astro van down my street won first at LRM get off my dick
> *


Read the part whre I SAID "I don't give a fuck about trophies"???
Not only retarded but you can't read too?


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

ok get lost kid,on the side note the car i painted with the ppg squeeze bottle candy is starting to fade after a 2 months.pretty shitty if you ask me and it was sprayed with good clear


----------



## lowdeville (Jul 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by japSW20_@Mar 6 2006, 07:31 PM~4989847
> *ok get lost kid,on the side note the car i painted with the ppg squeeze bottle candy is starting to fade after a 2 months.pretty shitty if you ask me and it was sprayed with good clear
> *


My 82 coupe is going on 4 years with PPG orange candy with a silver base and the only place it faded is the jams(I used cheap clear).And this car never sits in the garage.
Here's how I see it,you don't know what the hell you're doing,that's your problem.


----------



## OrangeCounty58 (Apr 23, 2002)

the main reasons people i know never continued to use ppg candy was because of how it faded. if you are a shop, you can't be respraying cars every year or less. HOK paint jobs at the same shops are warrantied for the life of the paint. never had problems with the paint itself yet. lot of good products out there, just make sure the company backs the painters with a good warranty.


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lowdeville_@Mar 6 2006, 06:46 PM~4989977
> *My 82 coupe is going on 4 years with PPG orange candy with a silver base and the only place it faded is the jams(I used cheap clear).And this car never sits in the garage.
> Here's how I see it,you don't know what the hell you're doing,that's your problem.
> *


yea ok buddy,the roof,trunk and hood are faded.this is over orion silver base,and te candy was topped with dcu 2025


----------



## lowdeville (Jul 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by japSW20_@Mar 6 2006, 08:14 PM~4990229
> *yea ok buddy,the roof,trunk and hood are faded.this is over orion silver base,and te candy was topped with dcu 2025
> *


Let me guess that tiger stripped Impala??.....you figured 3 coats of candy was sufficient?You need at least 6,with 4(5 if you're wetsanding and buffing) coats of QUALITY clear,I only use PPG 2002 clear,expensive,but it is the best!


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lowdeville_@Mar 7 2006, 11:23 AM~4994212
> *Let me guess that tiger stripped Impala??.....you figured 3 coats of candy was sufficient?You need at least 6,with 4(5 if you're wetsanding and buffing) coats of QUALITY clear,I only use PPG 2002 clear,expensive,but it is the best!
> *


sprayed the entire gallon on it,sprayed 3 coats of clear,wetsanded and flo-coated


----------



## lowdeville (Jul 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by japSW20_@Mar 7 2006, 12:41 PM~4994361
> *sprayed the entire gallon on it,sprayed 3 coats of clear,wetsanded and flo-coated
> *


1 gallon sprayable won't give you 6-8 coats on a full size,at least the way I put it down.


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lowdeville_@Mar 7 2006, 02:48 PM~4995776
> *1 gallon sprayable won't give you 6-8 coats on a full size,at least the way I put it down.
> *


gave me 7-8 coats.and its not one sprayable gallon,that was without reducing it or nothing,i htink i just got a bad batch because it would lay wrinkled up and not flat.and i did shoot a tack coat of clear ontop of the bas before the candy :dunno:


----------



## lowdeville (Jul 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by japSW20_@Mar 7 2006, 04:08 PM~4995978
> *gave me 7-8 coats.and its not one sprayable gallon,that was without reducing it or nothing,i htink i just got a bad batch because it would lay wrinkled up and not flat.and i did shoot a tack coat of clear ontop of the bas before the candy :dunno:
> *


Common mistake,you forgot to add the catalyst to the base,if that's what is happening,sometimes you can get away without,but it will wrinkle if you don't.


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lowdeville_@Mar 7 2006, 03:39 PM~4996192
> *Common mistake,you forgot to add the catalyst to the base,if that's what is happening,sometimes you can get away without,but it will wrinkle if you don't.
> *


hummm i dont really remembe but ohwell that was my frst shot at kandy


----------



## MAKING HATERZ 93 (Jan 15, 2006)

JUST BE CAREFUL BECAUSE THE CLEAR IS NOT CLEAR IT'S A LIL. YELLOW SO IT MIGHT CHANGE THE COLOR YOUR LOOKING FOR.
BUT I USE PPG KANDY ON MOST OF MY PAINT AND IT WORKS PRETTY GOOD.


----------

